# Playing with talawa Wood



## CooKieS (3 Nov 2018)

Hi there,

Setup: 60p (60x30x36cm)

Hardscape: talawa, seiryu and maybe kessil Wood for détails

Soil: sand and amazonia

First shot, any advice welcome:






Thanks!

Cheers ,

Thierry


----------



## Nuno Gomes (3 Nov 2018)

Wood looks cool but the stones look just like they were dropped in the tank for no specific reason, try positioning them so they kind of go with the angle of the wood (or against it), with one of the tips towards the front glass. You can also prop them up at an angle against the wood, sitting on it.
Do you already know what kinds of plants you'll be using?


----------



## foxfish (3 Nov 2018)

I like it.......
Nice flow of root over rock, just not so sure about the two tone stone but that might depend on substrate colour.


----------



## CooKieS (4 Nov 2018)

Nuno Gomes said:


> Wood looks cool but the stones look just like they were dropped in the tank for no specific reason, try positioning them so they kind of go with the angle of the wood (or against it), with one of the tips towards the front glass. You can also prop them up at an angle against the wood, sitting on it.
> Do you already know what kinds of plants you'll be using?



Thanks, I'll work on the stones placement now!

Plants? Not fixed yet, something natural, like anubias, mosses, maybe hydrocotyle...a few ferns.

No idea for the background yet, maybe eleocharis sp (long version)


----------



## Nuno Gomes (4 Nov 2018)

If you are thinking about Eleocharis for the background, look up Cyperus Helferi as well. As for ferns, try to stick to the narrow leaf ones, like trident fern. The bigger ferns would look out of place there.


----------



## CooKieS (5 Nov 2018)

Here's one of my inspiration scape...very natural, not many plants, lots of détails.


----------

